# Fastrac



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a JCB Fastrac?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think they sell those here.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Have seen them at dealer here in WI


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

treeman06;1906082 said:


> Have seen them at dealer here in WI


I stand corrected. I saw a few on tractorhouse in Ohio.

When I googled JCB Fastrac all that came up was the their UK site.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, they are sold in U.S. There is a contractor here that use's one at a casino with a Kage on the front and a blower on the back. They have a ground speed of 45 mph. They ride like Lincoln town car!! Awesome!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn, that thing is kicking some A$$!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Plowing snow in that would not be work at all.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

WIPensFan;1906184 said:


> Damn, that thing is kicking some A$$!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If I win the lottery I'm going to have one of those as my daily driver. I've been in love with them for 10 years, I just have no need for one currently.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Camden;1906584 said:


> If I win the lottery I'm going to have one of those as my daily driver. I've been in love with them for 10 years, I just have no need for one currently.


You only need $190,000...

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8675719


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I've driven lots for 4x4 farm tractors on snow. I didn't like it. I wouldn't think that machine would stop or turn very well with bar tread tires at 45 mph.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

WIPensFan;1906699 said:


> You only need $190,000...
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8675719


Yeah, they're spendy. By the time you'd get it all outfitted the way you want you'd be well into the $200k range.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Camden;1906765 said:


> Yeah, they're spendy. By the time you'd get it all outfitted the way you want you'd be well into the $200k range.


Does that price include a date w/ the blond tractor girl?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

They have no idea what they are doing in Europe when it comes to snow removal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think its a great idea, put an expandable wing plow like a metal pless so its road legal. You will clean lots quicker then your p/u and get from lot to lot faster then a skid or loader.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like the snow industry equivalent to the famed "$400.00 toilet seat" that our guberment was buying way back. All it does is plow. How stupid. I can buy a lot of DOT dumps w/plows, that are capable of salting as well and be able to haul dirt and stuff during the off season. What a COMPLETE waste of money that thing is.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

derekslawncare;1907700 said:


> Looks like the snow industry equivalent to the famed "$400.00 toilet seat" that our guberment was buying way back. All it does is plow. How stupid. I can buy a lot of DOT dumps w/plows, that are capable of salting as well and be able to haul dirt and stuff during the off season. What a COMPLETE waste of money that thing is.


It's not just a plow, it's a ag tractor. 3-point front and rear. (I'm thinking massive blower on the front  )

Most guy up here max their tractors out a 15mph towing a hag wagon or honeywagon... Would be nice to turn it up a notch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've wanted one for a long, long time. They used to be fairly cheap, you could get into a used one for $40-50K.

And they've been available in the states for 15+ years.



derekslawncare;1907700 said:


> Looks like the snow industry equivalent to the famed "$400.00 toilet seat" that our guberment was buying way back. All it does is plow. How stupid. I can buy a lot of DOT dumps w/plows, that are capable of salting as well and be able to haul dirt and stuff during the off season. What a COMPLETE waste of money that thing is.


You need to expand your horizons there junior.

In Ireland, they use them to tow "semi" trailers instead of trucks.

It's also a big brush hog.

There's a million uses for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

South Seneca;1906758 said:


> I've driven lots for 4x4 farm tractors on snow. I didn't like it. I wouldn't think that machine would stop or turn very well with bar tread tires at 45 mph.


Those aren't bar tread tyres.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of mine's business has a couple of them. Pretty neat tractors, doing 45mph down the road in a tractor is weird but it's surprisingly calm too. 



Front air brakes:

Rear air brakes:


They also have glad hand hook ups on the rear for air brakes on towed implements or trailers.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1907762 said:


> I've wanted one for a long, long time. They used to be fairly cheap, you could get into a used one for $40-50K.
> 
> And they've been available in the states for 15+ years.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of tractors around here pulling semi trailers and even trains now. With most manufacturers offering 30-40mph transmissions and front 3 point the Jcb fastrac had lost a bit of its appeal. I will say going over 20-25 mph on a snow covered road with a tractor can be a recipe for disaster. Lots of tractors plowing road around here and they pencil out way quicker then buying dot dumps as most tractors are sub contracted from farmers and used year round.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1907762 said:


> You need to expand your horizons there junior.
> 
> In Ireland, they use them to tow "semi" trailers instead of trucks.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mark,

I didn't see a fifth wheel or 3 point on the back in the video. All I saw was a big cab and a plastic hood that's not strong or big enough to support anything of use. Understanding now that it is a Ag tractor, I still don't see it being worth anything close to $200,000.00+ by the time you buy it, pay sales tax, and buy whatever attachments/implements that you want. Not even close. JMO

P.S.  As for expanding my horizons, I was born in the city and live in the city. The only Ag tractors I see are the ones I pass at the Deere dealer when I go out of town to Iowa to my in-laws house, and I'm perfectly happy with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1907816 said:


> Sorry Mark,
> 
> I didn't see a fifth wheel or 3 point on the back in the video. All I saw was a big cab and a plastic hood that's not strong or big enough to support anything of use. Understanding now that it is a Ag tractor, I still don't see it being worth anything close to $200,000.00+ by the time you buy it, pay sales tax, and buy whatever attachments/implements that you want. Not even close. JMO
> 
> P.S. As for expanding my horizons, I was born in the city and live in the city. The only Ag tractors I see are the ones I pass at the Deere dealer when I go out of town to Iowa to my in-laws house, and I'm perfectly happy with that.


Did you watch the video?

Because there was an inverted blower on the tractor the whole time. And she even used it for a few seconds at some point.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1907819 said:


> Did you watch the video?
> 
> Because there was an inverted blower on the tractor the whole time. And she even used it for a few seconds at some point.


Actually, yes I did watch, but by the time I came back to the post later to comment, I had forgotten about the blower. And seeing the pictures posted above, obviously they do have many uses, I just think they are cost prohibitive for most people for our industry. (This is a SNOW REMOVAL SITE after all). Now seeing its size in relation to the wheel loader, can you put a loader attachment on it? If so, then given that combined with its speed, I could see where some of you bigger guys that run loaders on jobs and road them between sites, I could see the desire.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

JD Dave;1907801 said:


> There's a lot of tractors around here pulling semi trailers and even trains now. With most manufacturers offering 30-40mph transmissions and front 3 point the Jcb fastrac had lost a bit of its appeal. I will say going over 20-25 mph on a snow covered road with a tractor can be a recipe for disaster. Lots of tractors plowing road around here and they pencil out way quicker then buying dot dumps as most tractors are sub contracted from farmers and used year round.


Did you see the brake pictures just posted above?

Looks like the thing has a tone ring and sensor, ABS or traction control on a tractor? Nuts


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Mark13;1907800 said:


> A friend of mine's business has a couple of them. Pretty neat tractors, doing 45mph down the road in a tractor is weird but it's surprisingly calm too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like hydraulic disc brakes.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

This is what you do with it in the summer


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

secret_weapon;1908150 said:


> This is what you do with it in the summer


Ok, if the Stig drove it, I have a little more respect for it.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

onsight;1908028 said:


> That looks like hydraulic disc brakes.


Tractor has hydraulic disc brakes, with air for trailer brakes. (I think he was saying.)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our new 8335R has a hydraulic trailer brake output on rear. You can change most air brake
Systems over very reasonable to hydraulic. Speed is great on the road but with employees we've found speed can be quite costly and very dangerous in the wrong hands. One of our subs Case Puma 230 goes 45 mph and it's very handy.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish they would show plows actually pushing some snow. Anything would push a plow down a road that's already been plowed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JD Dave;1908238 said:


> Our new 8335R has a hydraulic trailer brake output on rear. You can change most air brake
> Systems over very reasonable to hydraulic. Speed is great on the road but with employees we've found speed can be quite costly and very dangerous in the wrong hands. One of our subs Case Puma 230 goes 45 mph and it's very handy.


25 or 31MPH IVT? Deere's IVT has come a long way since they released it. It's still not a Fendt though!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I seen one model is a 4 wheel steer 
There bigger models goes 50 mph 

I know 10 yrs ago bought a 7740 a import that came from Ireland and that thing would run down the road was nice feeding with it but that's all it was good for any hard work it was dog


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

South Seneca;1908240 said:


> I wish they would show plows actually pushing some snow. Anything would push a plow down a road that's already been plowed.


There is some videos showing pushing new snow one I watch had a wing plow off the rear was going so fast it look like had a blower on it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sprag-O;1908167 said:


> Tractor has hydraulic disc brakes, with air for trailer brakes. (I think he was saying.)


Air over hydraulic on the tractor. I've never been in a tractor that will stop like those Fastrac's will.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

The Fastrac is today's "swiss army knife" as the unimog was years ago... with front and rear 3 points and front and rear pto. Also there are loaders available for the jcb. Have seen pictures of them with a stretched frame for a dump body and or v box spreader. Front and rear suspension 4 wheel disk brakes w/abs. Today's fastrac's are a dream to drive compared to their predisesor years. The one I played with a few years ago still had a straight 6spd trans with a 3spd splitter on top of that and 3 ranges on top of all of that.. was very fun to drive. Rowing gears in a tractor doing 40mph down the road. Now days last I looked at them if my memory serves me that they now have a full power shift trans. Scv's are all electro over hydraulic. As for tires. It is the same difference as if you were to use a loader in the winter. You put a tire on for snow traction instead of bar tires for dirt... and as for doing snow removal think of the maintenance that a pick-up needs after a couple seasons of pushing snow. Transmission/front steering/front suspension/transfer case. A farm tractor is were all of that is mostly eliminated. Do to its doing what it's built to do..... your transport speeds are slower with most tractors. The fastrac has a good transport speed... there's my opinion.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

JCB Fastrac w/loader


----------

